#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помощь с переводом )

## Влади

Доброго времени суток , хотел бы попросить помощи , подскажите   надпись(мантра) на санскрите , обозначающая единство души и тела. Заранее очень признателен )

----------


## Вантус

Санскрипт иероглифами?

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Доброго времени суток , хотел бы попросить помощи , подскажите   надпись(мантра) на санскрите , обозначающая единство души и тела. Заранее очень признателен )


ОМ АХ ХУМ

----------


## Влади

> Санскрипт иероглифами?


Да , да - именно надпиcь )

----------


## Влади

> ОМ АХ ХУМ


cпаcибо огромное Нико ) а не могли бы вы напиcать это крупным шрифтом на cанcкрите )

----------


## Нико

К сожалению, не могу.

----------


## Влади

Окей ) Очень признателен вам ) cпаcибо )

----------


## Нико

> Окей ) Очень признателен вам ) cпаcибо )


а Вы погуглите

----------


## Юй Кан

"ОМ АХ ХУМ" -- это тибетская мантра. 
Записи и аналога её на санскрите, насколько знаю, не существует. (Назначение её можно посмотреть, введя в Гугле "ОМ АХ ХУМ".)
И есть очень красивые и совершенно непонятные : ) для несведущих варианты её записи на тибетском. См. здесь.

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

@*Юй Кан*, а ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ - тоже тибетская? А санскритские, они какие?

----------

Кауко (26.08.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> @*Юй Кан*, а ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ - тоже тибетская? А санскритские, они какие?


Санскритские -- те, которые встречаются в техстах, написанных на санскрите (т.е. письмом деванагари). : )
Для Om mani padme hum есть точный аналог (и запись) на санскрите. Таковых для Om ah hum я не встречал и не нашёл.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (29.07.2013)

----------


## Vidya

ОМ А ХУМ записанные сиддхам и лантсой, алфавитами для записи санскрита.

----------

Кауко (26.08.2013), Юй Кан (29.07.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Я вот бы советовал всем желающим кошерных татуировок на санскрипте с мантрОМи фигачить их шрифтом Ranjana/Landza - и сам так сделаю в следующий раз.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я вот бы советовал всем желающим кошерных татуировок на санскрипте с мантрОМи фигачить их шрифтом Ranjana/Landza - и сам так сделаю в следующий раз.


Сиддхам тож ничего. Собсно, практически «санскрит иероглифами»  :Big Grin:

----------


## Асуман

> "ОМ АХ ХУМ" -- это тибетская мантра. 
> Записи и аналога её на санскрите, насколько знаю, не существует. (Назначение её можно посмотреть, введя в Гугле "ОМ АХ ХУМ".)
> И есть очень красивые и совершенно непонятные : ) для несведущих варианты её записи на тибетском.





> Санскритские -- те, которые встречаются в техстах, написанных на санскрите (т.е. письмом деванагари). : )
> Для Om mani padme hum есть точный аналог (и запись) на санскрите. Таковых для Om ah hum я не встречал и не нашёл.


Вы явно перепутали язык с письменностью. Санскрит не связан формой букв. Его разными алфавитами можно писать - хоть дэванагари, хоть тибетским письмом, хоть латиницей (и санскрит при этом остаётся санскритом, не превращаясь в тибетский или латынь). Если вы видите проблему в том, что не видели этой мантры записанной в дэванагари, то вот, я вам напишу - ॐ आः हूँ. И нету в ней никаких признаков тибетского языка. А санскритские тексты с этой мантрой гугль отыскивает без проблем, было бы желание.

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.07.2013), Кауко (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2013), Юй Кан (30.07.2013)

----------


## Асуман

> Сиддхам тож ничего. Собсно, практически «санскрит иероглифами»


Ну уж прям иероглифы. Просто этакий японский вариант дэванагари. Хотя для многих и индийское дэванагари - иероглифы...  :Confused:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну уж прям иероглифы. Просто этакий японский вариант дэванагари. Хотя для многих и индийское дэванагари - иероглифы...


Да ладно, не похож сиддхам на дэванагари. Пишется вертикально и приспособлен под кисточку —чем не иероглифы  :Smilie:

----------


## Асуман

> Да ладно, не похож сиддхам на дэванагари. Пишется вертикально и приспособлен под кисточку —чем не иероглифы


По мне так всё, где буквы под чертой пишут - разновидности нагари. Ведь даже внутри обычного дэванагари у некоторых букв есть по несколько непохожих вариантов написания. Ну а все эти тибетицы, ранджаны да сиддхамы - просто более затейливые подвиды.  :Wink: 

И сиддхам ведь не обязательно вертикально писать. Не говоря уже о том, что когда сиддхаматрика была в пользовании в Индии, там с вертикальным написанием никто не выпендривался, а писали нормально, слева направо. Да и без кисточек как-то обходились.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И сиддхам ведь не обязательно вертикально писать. Не говоря уже о том, что когда сиддхаматрика была в пользовании в Индии, там с вертикальным написанием никто не выпендривался, а писали нормально, слева направо. Да и без кисточек как-то обходились.


В Индии-то да. Я имею в виду сиддхам в современном виде  :Smilie:

----------


## АлекСашка

Доброго времени суток! Чтобы не плодить темы, то задам свой маленький вопросик здесь:
подскажите, что означает имя Самамутра?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Доброго времени суток! Чтобы не плодить темы, то задам свой маленький вопросик здесь:
> подскажите, что означает имя Самамутра?




 :Facepalm: 

Кароче:

http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?s...e&direction=AU

http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?s...e&direction=AU

----------

Нико (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Ашвария, огромное спасибо вам за ссылку.

----------


## Ашвария

> Ашвария, огромное спасибо вам за ссылку.


К сожалению, этот словарь весьма разговорный, потому для переводчиков не годится.
Тем не менее, проверяла проблемные термины, которые разные в буддизме и в индуизме - они там дипломатично отсутствуют  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2017)

----------


## Аурум

> Кароче:
> 
> http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?s...e&direction=AU
> 
> http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?s...e&direction=AU


Жуть! Столько вариантов! Можно даже как "хорошая моча" перевести.

----------

Нико (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Ашвария сказала. Это вам не шутки.

----------

Ашвария (30.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Неужели правда, что *सममूत्र* можно перевести и как "доброе вино" и как "хорошая моча"?

----------


## Нико

> Неужели правда, что *सममूत्र* можно перевести и как "доброе вино" и как "хорошая моча"?


Надо у До спросить.

----------


## Alex

> Неужели правда, что सममूत्र можно перевести и как "доброе вино" и как "хорошая моча"?


А кто-нибудь пробовал индийское вино? Может быть...

----------

Аурум (30.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ашвария сказала. Это вам не шутки.


Ашвария подумала (!!!), шо вдрух вопросозадавака недорасслышал: быть может, имя звучало СамаМурти - мурти есть скульптурное изображение божества (или это может быть идам в случае имени, если это случайно буддийское имя) это точно то, хотя по словарю не проверяла.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2015)

----------


## Ашвария

> А кто-нибудь пробовал индийское вино? Может быть...


Только раз пробовала на рауте, "сухое" - и на свадьбе, натуральное - супер  :Big Grin:  но, думаю, дорогое.

----------


## АлекСашка

Допускаю такой вариант, что и перепутал буквы. Сомневался, как правильно, но как оказалось, что существуют слова murta и mutra  :Frown:

----------


## Аурум

> А кто-нибудь пробовал индийское вино? Может быть...


Вспомнил анекдот старый про грузинскую пьянку.  :Big Grin:

----------


## АлекСашка

> Ашвария подумала (!!!), шо вдрух вопросозадавака недорасслышал: быть может, имя звучало СамаМурти - мурти есть скульптурное изображение божества (или это может быть идам в случае имени, если это случайно буддийское имя) это точно то, хотя по словарю не проверяла.


Точно помню, что на конце "А" )))


А посмотрев по слварю (http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?s...e&direction=AU), имя можно перевести каааааак угодно, с любыми трактовками ) И как найти истинное значение имени? )

----------


## Ашвария

> Точно помню, что на конце "А" )))
> 
> 
> А посмотрев по слварю (http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?s...e&direction=AU), имя можно перевести каааааак угодно, с любыми трактовками ) И как найти истинное значение имени? )


Запастись терпением и спросить у того чьё имя. Терпением потому, что носящий имя знает его все грани значения в совершенстве. Если с твёрдым концом "А", значит имя мужское. Если это из нью-эйдж, значит спрашивать бесполезно. Если Вы звучание не перепутали и после имени слово "дас" - значит секта Криса Батлера, языками оне не владеют, и это у них нормально (там и гаже страннее самоименуются).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Доброго времени суток! Чтобы не плодить темы, то задам свой маленький вопросик здесь:
> подскажите, что означает имя Самамутра?





> Жуть! Столько вариантов! Можно даже как "хорошая моча" перевести.


Тут первая часть словосочетания, по-видимому, не _sama_, а _sāma_. Соответственно, в словарях нужно смотреть слово sāma.
Например: http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?t...es&beginning=0

----------


## Нико

> Тут первая часть словосочетания не _sama_, а _sāma_. Соответственно, в словарях нужно смотреть слово sāma.
> Например: http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?t...es&beginning=0


Ну так и смотрите, и, придя к выводу, просветите общественность.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну так и смотрите, и, придя к выводу, просветите общественность.


Ну, как я понимаю, это такая моча, в которой содержится слишком много веществ, которые не усвоились организмом. (И таким образом, нездоровая, ненормальная.)

----------


## Асуман

> Ну, как я понимаю, это такая моча, в которой содержится слишком много веществ, которые не усвоились организмом. (И таким образом, нездоровая, ненормальная.)


+1

В таком написании "самамутра" *однозначно* идентифицируется как аюрведический сленг - sāma-mūtra - буквально "моча с амой" (sa-āma), "моча с неусвоенными веществами". Такая моча отличается от нормальной повышенной мутностью и вонючестью. Так что, по-простому, без аюрведических нюансов, можно перевести как "мутная моча" или "смердящая моча" и т.п. Интересно, у кого такое имя.

Если же думать о том, что кто-то чего-то не расслышал, то тогда уже переводить не имеет смысла, т.к. хоть "Сарасвати", хоть "камасутра", хоть какое угодно другое слово могло быть.

----------

Alex (31.01.2014), sergey (31.01.2014), Vladiimir (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А кто-нибудь пробовал индийское вино? Может быть...


Индийское вино -- это моча. Не пробуйте.

----------

Alex (31.01.2014), Аурум (31.01.2014), Нея (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нея

> Индийское вино -- это моча. Не пробуйте.


"После того как крымское шампанское высоко оценил Император Николай II, князь Голицын переименовал шампанское «Парадиз» и назвал его «Коронационным». Когда Крым стал Советским, «Советским» стало и шампанское. Сегодня, спустя сто лет после триумфальных событий в Париже, новосветовское шампанское, отправляемое на экспорт в Европу сотнями тысяч бутылок, доказывает, как прав был князь Голицын, который всю жизнь абсолютно верил в успех крымского виноделия."  :Wink:

----------

Ашвария (02.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Интересно, у кого такое имя.


Был фильм, то ли "[Американский]индеец в Париже" назывался, то ли не помню. Детско-комедийно-семейный. Там так мальчика- главного героя звали: "кошачья моча".

 Хотя некоторые последователи Криса Батлера и им подобные, повторяю, взаимосамоименуются не лучше. Из жизни: спрашиваю: ваш балакхильядас - это что значит? Бала знаю, дас тем более [кстати они переводят ТОЛЬКО как слуга "дас", притом ихний Батлер на староанглийском значит "дворецкий"]. А они мне, шо типа это "поток". А я им говорю что то значение потока - "вахини"... офонареть.

----------


## Асуман

> Из жизни: спрашиваю: ваш балакхильядас - это что значит? Бала знаю, дас тем более [кстати они переводят ТОЛЬКО как слуга "дас", притом ихний Батлер на староанглийском значит "дворецкий"]. А они мне, шо типа это "поток". А я им говорю что то значение потока - "вахини"... офонареть.


Смотря как пишется. Если balākhilya то, может, и bala "сила" + ākhilya "полнота". Но вероятнее bālakhilya = vālakhilya - "pl. N. of a class of Rishis of the size of a thumb (sixty thousand were produced from Brahma's body and surround the chariot of the sun)". Т.о. из его имени выходит, что он поклоняется и служит не Кришне, а неким божественным лилипутам.

А дасов как, по-вашему, надо переводить?

----------

Ашвария (04.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

*bala* из санскрита переводится, конечно, "сила", но в контексте. Есть также вариант значения... в точности как в казахском языке почему-то: бала=мальчик (шайтан-бала и шайтан-кызым на казахском - чёртов ребёнок, соответственно м. или ж. полу, разговорное).
*дас* - может в словаре нет, но в связи с первичным разъяснением Имени Самарта РамаДас, также некоторого другого, - точно. Это не только слуга, впрочем даже не слуга. Это и наместник, и олицетворение, и опер-уполномоченный, и представитель этой линии Света (земно-воплощённый), и исполняющий обязанности (но НЕ заместитель, а представитель, типа посол), и - особенно - Преданный (=бхакт носителя основного Имени), инструмент основного Имени (пример: один огромный двуметровый африканец, уже два года покойный, звался "флейтаКришны", это тоже настоящий "дас", и всё подобное. Потому для адептов "даса" он самым коренным носителем имени и является, только в другой земной форме, и кроме всего есть сиддхи, это единство подтверждающие {даже Самарта Рамадаса в его юности проверяли трое Мудрецов}. И вот: "дас" должен быть напрочь быть лишён самомнительной гордыни.

----------


## Асуман

Не вполне уловил суть объяснения.
В санскрите есть два разных слова bala "сила" и bāla "мальчик" (в ж.р. bālā "девочка"). В зависимости от того, как написать, смысл будет очень разный. Для cанскрита точность написания и произношения принципиальна, чуточку меняется долгота гласной и уже выходит другое слово.
Слово дас (по-санскритски दास dāsa) есть в словаре в значении "слуга, раб". У бхактов так принято - называть себя слугой того или иного аспекта божества. А ещё в почёте всякие самоуничижения типа даса-даса-анудаса - прислужник слуги слуги и т.д. Хотя порой, глядя на этакого даса, уместнее переводить его имя в другом значении слова dāsa - "демон, бес". Или ещё есть значение "варвар, нечестивец", так тоже прикольно выходит.
Самарта - тоже как написать -samartha "годный, способный" или samārtta "совершенно страдающий", или ещё как.

----------


## Ашвария

Ну как спросили так и ответила. Не со словаря конечно  :Smilie: 
А Самарта Рамадас - "первый реаниматолог мира", согласно легенде, потому и Самарта. Рамадас - от имени Рамы. Всё просто. В санскрите каждый слог переводится, про перевод слова можно статью написать, про перевод предложения - целую книжку. Имя же переводится многогранно-однозначно. Всё, молчу  :Smilie:  тут знатоки все  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> *bala* из санскрита переводится, конечно, "сила", но в контексте. Есть также вариант значения... в точности как в казахском языке почему-то: бала=мальчик (шайтан-бала и шайтан-кызым на казахском - чёртов ребёнок, соответственно м. или ж. полу, разговорное).
> *дас* - может в словаре нет, но в связи с первичным разъяснением Имени Самарта РамаДас, также некоторого другого, - точно. Это не только слуга, впрочем даже не слуга. Это и наместник, и олицетворение, и опер-уполномоченный, и представитель этой линии Света (земно-воплощённый), и исполняющий обязанности (но НЕ заместитель, а представитель, типа посол), и - особенно - Преданный (=бхакт носителя основного Имени), инструмент основного Имени (пример: один огромный двуметровый африканец, уже два года покойный, звался "флейтаКришны", это тоже настоящий "дас", и всё подобное. Потому для адептов "даса" он самым коренным носителем имени и является, только в другой земной форме, и кроме всего есть сиддхи, это единство подтверждающие {даже Самарта Рамадаса в его юности проверяли трое Мудрецов}. И вот: "дас" должен быть напрочь быть лишён самомнительной гордыни.


"Бала" -- это мясо в тантрическом подношении цог

----------

Ашвария (05.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Не вполне уловил суть объяснения.
> В санскрите есть два разных слова bala "сила" и bāla "мальчик" (в ж.р. bālā "девочка"). В зависимости от того, как написать, смысл будет очень разный. Для cанскрита точность написания и произношения принципиальна, чуточку меняется долгота гласной и уже выходит другое слово.
> Слово дас (по-санскритски दास dāsa) есть в словаре в значении "слуга, раб". У бхактов так принято - называть себя слугой того или иного аспекта божества. А ещё в почёте всякие самоуничижения типа даса-даса-анудаса - прислужник слуги слуги и т.д. Хотя порой, глядя на этакого даса, уместнее переводить его имя в другом значении слова dāsa - "демон, бес". Или ещё есть значение "варвар, нечестивец", так тоже прикольно выходит.
> Самарта - тоже как написать -samartha "годный, способный" или samārtta "совершенно страдающий", или ещё как.


Интересно, что в тюркских языках "бала" - ребенок, сын или дочь (независимо от пола).

----------

Alex (05.02.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интересно, что в тюркских языках "бала" - ребенок, сын или дочь (независимо от пола).


Может, кому интересно, что в санскрите _bāla_ это, кроме разного прочего, ещё и "простой/глупый/невежественный/неразвитый", и очень часто в будд. текстах оно используется именно в этом значении? : ) 
К примеру, устойчивое сочетание: _bāla-pṛthag-jana_ = "невежественный простой человек".

----------

Аурум (05.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Может, кому интересно, что в санскрите _bāla_ это, кроме разного прочего, ещё и "простой/глупый/невежественный/неразвитый", и очень часто в будд. текстах оно используется именно в этом значении? : ) 
> К примеру, устойчивое сочетание: _bāla-pṛthag-jana_ = "невежественный простой человек".


Несомненно. Контекст таков. Притом слово высоколитературное.

----------


## Нико

А "мадана" в тюркских языках тоже означает что-то странное?

----------


## Таша

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как переводятся эти слова.
बूबि्वमलस
विश्वसनीयता

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как переводятся эти слова.
> ...
> विश्वसनीयता


विश्वसनीयता ≈ всеверность, достоверность, надёжность.

(п.с. с первым словом не совсем ясно (даже если так написать बूब्विमलस), а можете привести пример его использования ? )

----------


## Таша

Конкретно, ищу слово "верность". Очень много вариантов. Слово и правда написано не верно. Не могу скопировать правильно, не вставляет не сколько символов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конкретно, ищу слово "верность". Очень много вариантов. Слово и правда написано не верно. Не могу скопировать правильно, не вставляет не сколько символов.


विश्वसनीयता 
Вполне может использоваться и со значением - "верность".  Только это такая точная  "верность",  плане, что чтото - стопроцентно верно.  
Напр.  "верность" математических теорем, законов физики и т.п.    И в хинди оно такую смысловую нагрузку также имеет.

А если не строго чётко научно "верность", то кмк., лучше просто  सनीयता без первого корня विश्व(всё, все), потомучто тогда получается подчёркнуто именно - всенадёжность, всеверность.

----------

дара3532 (31.07.2017)

----------


## Таша

А если со смыслом, верность кому-то. Можно использовать?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?t...on=SE&link=yes
http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?t...on=SE&link=yes

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?t...on=SE&link=yes
> http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?t...on=SE&link=yes


А если это мужская верность , ну там богам (Богу),  сюзерену или идее ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А если со смыслом, верность кому-то ?


Кому и у кого?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А если со смыслом, верность кому-то. Можно использовать?


Просто надо уточнить.
Так смысл верность, как верность-кому-то, даже в русском языке более позднее значение. А в санскрите зафиксированы смысловые понятия намного более чем 2000 летней давности.
Вообщем контекст, верность-кому и верность-кого, в данном случае для санскрита важен.

(пс. а  возможно Вам больше подойдут слова близкие по смыслу, но с более чётким значением, напр.  преданность, стойкость, вера ...)

----------


## Юй Кан

allegiance (верность, привязанность; преданная любовь)
constancy (постоянство, неизменность; верность)

----------


## Таша

> ...
> (пс. а  возможно Вам больше подойдут слова близкие по смыслу, но с более чётким значением, напр.  преданность, стойкость, вера ...)


Наверное, ближе по смыслу преданность.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наверное, ближе по смыслу преданность.


Если преданность\верность Богу, то наверное всётаки - бхакти,  भक्ति 

Если преданность идее, учению, долгу и т.п.,  стойкость убеждений, можно  -  стхиратА  स्थिरता 

Преданность другу, в принципе охватывается значением - майтри मैत्री (дружественность, дружба)

Преданность верность  жены мужу, вот уважаемый Денис Евгеньев привёл :
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post788255

----------


## Таша

Спасибо, всем огромное за помощь.

----------


## Иоан

Аминь

----------


## Ольга Л.

Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться, как в наборе выставить надстрочную r  при вводе текста на санскрите в ворде в словах śaśiva*r*ṇaṁ catu*r*bhujam
С ног сбилась, не могу найти. Стоит шрифт Санскрит 2003. В символах для постановки такой комбинации нет.

Правильно я понимаю, что должен быть символ типа такого ू , который при вводе соединяется с предыдущим? 
Ведь это же  ॅ  не r? И аналогичный вопрос "r с анусварой"
Нужно составить слово, как на изображении:




Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает.

РС. Вопрос снимаю, методом проб и ошибок получилось.

----------


## Асуман

श श ि व र ् ण ं = शशिवर्णं
च त ु र ् भ ु ज म ् = चतुर्भुजम्
क ा र ् त ् स ् न ् य म ् = कार्त्स्न्यम्
В юникоде все санскритские лигатуры набираются через вираму, в порядке следования букв в слове, а там уже на экране само собой всё должно отстроиться, если шрифт в системе есть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2017), Ольга Л. (07.08.2017)

----------


## Ольга Л.

*Асуман*, спасибо. Я к этому и пришла, все получается. Только должен быть установлен шрифт Санскрит 2003 и переключена клавиатура на Sanskrit (Индия) и тогда все выстраивается.

----------


## Ольга Л.

Помогите, пожалуйста, с новой проблемой



В центре в слове "śudhāya"  dhа не соединяется в такую лигатуру.

Если через вираму, то получается   द ्  ह соединяются в द् и ह , а при их соединении получается द्ह и лигатура дальше не образуется. 
Хотя не понятно, почему в слове не используется ध

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Помогите, пожалуйста, с новой проблемой
> 
> 
> 
> В центре в слове śudhāya лигатура dh не соединяется в такой знак.
> 
> ]


А там на изображении слово śuddhāya , тоесть лигатура будет из двух букв d+dh     द ् ध  

श ु द ् ध ा य 

शुद्धाय

----------

Ольга Л. (07.08.2017)

----------


## Ольга Л.

*Владимир Николаевич*, спасибо Вам большое! Получилось.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Евгения Сомова

Добрый день! :Smilie: 
Помогите мне пожалуйста с этой фразой.. 
यत् त्वं रक्षसि तदैव तव धर्मं भविष्यति । 
 Перевожу со словарями, но много вариантов и выходит что-то не то.

----------


## Юй Кан

Самый простой способ найти готовый перевод фразы -- загуглить её, взяв в кавычки.
В нашем случае получаем: यत् त्वं रक्षसि तदैव तव धर्मं भविष्यति । ~ That which you protect, shall be your faith...
Перевод с англ. нужен? : )

----------


## Евгения Сомова

> Самый простой способ найти готовый перевод фразы -- загуглить её, взяв в кавычки.
> В нашем случае получаем: यत् त्वं रक्षसि तदैव तव धर्मं भविष्यति । ~ That which you protect, shall be your faith...
> Перевод с англ. нужен? : )


Фраза взята оттуда.
Если бы вы переводили сами с санскрита, как бы вы перевели её?
 Я сомневаюсь, что этот кусок вообще переведен. Поэтому спрашиваю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Фраза взята оттуда.
> Если бы вы переводили сами с санскрита, как бы вы перевели её?
>  Я сомневаюсь, что этот кусок вообще переведен. Поэтому спрашиваю.


Пословно и буквально (единственное сомнение -- с rakSasi):

यत् त्वं रक्षसि तदैव तव धर्मं भविष्यति

(что) yat (ты) tvaM (защищаешь/служишь) rakSasi (то это) tadeva (твоя) tava (дхарма/закон/религия) dharmaM (будет) bhaviSyati

Хорошо бы знать ещё контекст, откуда взята фраза...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я сомневаюсь, что этот кусок вообще переведен. Поэтому спрашиваю.


Этот.
Только там скорее не перевод, а твит Амитабха Баччана сразу на трёх языках: санскрите, английском и хинди.
(английский и хинди - государственные языки Индии, а санскрит один из официальных и также широко изучается и пропагандируется)

----------


## Ольга Л.

Помогите, пожалуйста, с переводом

स॒न्ता॒पय॑ति स्वं दे॒हमापा॑दतल॒मस्त॑कः ।
santāpayati svaṃ dehamāpādatalamastakaḥ

santāpayati = ? + tāpayati  (топит, нагревает)

svaṃ  (свое)  dehamāpādatalamastakaḥ = deha (тело) + mā (?) pāda (нога) tala (подошва) mastakaḥ (голова)

По смыслу можно перевести так: "Он нагревает свое тело с подошвы ног до головы".  

Из перевода выпадает san в глаголе и maa в словосочетании. Не пониманию их перевода здесь и какое значение они несут для остальных слов. 
Вообще сомневаюсь в переводе, т.к.  всё словосочетание д.б. в номинативусе по падежу последнего слова, а голову и ноги приходится ставить в вин падеж для красоты перевода. 
Не судите строго, я еще только начинаю осваивать.

----------


## Юй Кан

सन्तापयति	verb caus.	santāpayati	{ saṃtap}	inflame
Остального пока тоже не знаю. : )

----------

Ольга Л. (17.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> svaṃ  (свое)  dehamāpādatalamastakaḥ = deha (тело) + mā (?) pāda (нога) tala (подошва) mastakaḥ (голова)
> 
> .


Попробуйте так:
 deham āpādatalamastakaḥ

и не упускайте из виду, что это поэзия и это ведийский.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ольга, вот готовый перевод на англ.:

tīryag-ūrdhvam adhaśśāyī raśmayas-tasya santatā |
*santāpayati swaṃ deham-āpādatala-mastakaḥ* |
tasya madhye vahniśikhā aṇīyordhvā vyavasthitaḥ ||10||

(His) rays spread themselves vertically and horizontally, 
and *which warms its own body from the head to foot*. 
In the centre of that Fire, which permeates the whole body, there abides a tongue of fire, of the colour of shining gold, which is the topmost among all subtle things, (10)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В сети есть и русский перевод Нарайана сукты:
https://wiki.shayvam.org/%D0%9D%D0%B...BA%D1%82%D0%B0

----------


## Ольга Л.

> Попробуйте так:
>  deham āpādatalamastakaḥ
> 
> и не упускайте из виду, что это поэзия и это ведийский.


Владимир Николаевич, если допустить, что deham пишется отдельно и оно в вин падеже , то следующее за ним словосочетание начинается с āpāda т.е. безногий, что в контексте перевода делает его бессмысленным. Я тоже это вариант исследовала и он имхо не подходит. 

Что касается готовых переводов - то они в угоду литературности грешат погрешностями. Например в английском (да и в русском, который тоже есть в сети)  переводе упущено слово tala - основание, подошва, а оно там есть. Моя задача сейчас - максимально точный пословный перевод, чтобы не упустить смысл в угоду красивости, потому что при произнесении мантра, произносивший должен понимать не "примерно как-то так", а значение каждого слова в мантре. 

Юй Кан, Владимир Николаевич, спасибо за подсказки!.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Владимир Николаевич, если допустить, что deham пишется отдельно и оно в вин падеже , то следующее за ним словосочетание начинается с āpāda т.е. безногий, что в контексте перевода делает его бессмысленным. Я тоже это вариант исследовала и он имхо не подходит.


_Безногий_ будет, наверное, apāda?

Тогда как с долгим _ā_:
आपाद m. āpāda _reward_
При этом у Монье-Вильямса:
आ 4 [p= 126,1] : 4. आ (as a prefix to verbs, especially of motion, and their derivatives) near, near to, towards (See आ-√ क्रम् &c.; in the Veda, of course, the prefix is separable from the verb; in a few cases, RV. i, 10, 11 and v, 64, 5, a verb in the imperative is to be supplied; with roots like गम्, या, and इ, ‘to go’, and 1. दा, ‘to give’, it reverses the action; e.g. आ-गच्छति, ‘he comes’; आ-दत्ते, ‘he takes’). (As a prep. with a preceding acc.) near to, towards, to, RV. [L=22015]
Что касается винительного падежа, то в санскрите он своеобразен:

A. обозначает:

1) объект (при переходных глаголах): он пишет письмо – patraṁ likháti;
2) направление (при глаголах движения и речи): он идет в город – nagaraṁ gacchati; сын говорил отцу – sutaḥ pitaram abravit;
3) время: она стояла день и ночь – divārātraṁ sthitābhavat.



> Что касается готовых переводов - то они в угоду литературности грешат погрешностями. Например в английском (да и в русском, который тоже есть в сети)  переводе упущено слово tala - основание, подошва, а оно там есть. Моя задача сейчас - максимально точный пословный перевод, чтобы не упустить смысл в угоду красивости, потому что при произнесении мантра, произносивший должен понимать не "примерно как-то так", а значение каждого слова в мантре.


Занудство, достойное похвалы и уважения! : )
Проблемы, правда, начинаются, когда пытаешься применить это к дхарани...




> Юй Кан, Владимир Николаевич, спасибо за подсказки!.


Пожалуйста. : )

P. S. Но это всё -- с т. зр. санскрита. А что касается ведического, то Вам, возможно, будет полезно знакомство с книгой Елизаренкова Т. Я. "Грамматика ведийского языка", которая есть в сети.

----------


## Ольга Л.

Спасибо большое!
Есть над чем подумать.

 Юй Кан, а как бы Вы перевели этот стих?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, а как бы Вы перевели этот стих?


Не, так нечестно! %)
Уже дал всё, что нашлось, для Вас и Вашего личного перевода, т.е. для Вашей же радости от классно выполненной работы... : )
А в чём проблема сейчас, если не в лени или нетерпении?

----------

Ольга Л. (19.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, если допустить, что deham пишется отдельно и оно в вин падеже , то следующее за ним словосочетание начинается с āpāda т.е. безногий, что в контексте перевода делает его бессмысленным. Я тоже это вариант исследовала и он имхо не подходит. 
> 
> Что касается готовых переводов - то они в угоду литературности грешат погрешностями. Например в английском (да и в русском, который тоже есть в сети)  переводе упущено слово tala - основание, подошва, а оно там есть. Моя задача сейчас - максимально точный пословный перевод, чтобы не упустить смысл в угоду красивости, потому что при произнесении мантра, произносивший должен понимать не "примерно как-то так", а значение каждого слова в мантре. 
> 
> Юй Кан, Владимир Николаевич, спасибо за подсказки!.


Не за что.

आ    здесь участвует в словообразовании указывая на наличие\присущность, как противоположность смысла частицы अ , можно сказать: двойное отрицание.
Относится к всему дальнейшему конструкту  पादतलमस्तकः
И вполне можно здесь понимать आ , как 
*с\от*  पा॑दतल॒*до* मस्त॑कः
По смыслу: включительно, полностью, охватываемо, этому всему присуще, ....

Далее पाद относится к तल , по смыслу पादतल и будет - подошва ноги, стопа ноги, ступня. 


Но конечно же лучше читать это как весь компаунд вместе दे॒हमापा॑दतल॒मस्त॑कः , только так можно полностью передать смысл.
Это похоже на то, как читать какоето устоявшееся словосочетание в русском языке, например фразеологизм : "с ног до головы", схватывая именно смысл этого выражения.
Имхо: а ещё лучше так स॒न्ता॒पय॑तिस्वंदे॒हमापा॑दतल॒मस्त॑कः । взяв "паузы", "долготы", "ударения" и в общем ритм из того как это именно произносится.


Вообще хорошо бы найти музыкальный или видео файл с записью звучания сукты в традиционном исполнении.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Помогите, пожалуйста, с переводом
> 
> स॒न्ता॒पय॑ति स्वं दे॒हमापा॑दतल॒मस्त॑कः ।
> santāpayati svaṃ dehamāpādatalamastakaḥ
> 
> santāpayati = ? + tāpayati  (топит, нагревает)
> 
> svaṃ  (свое)  dehamāpādatalamastakaḥ = deha (тело) + mā (?) pāda (нога) tala (подошва) mastakaḥ (голова)
> 
> ...


А вот у меня вопрос:

Откуда берёте местоимение именно мужского рода ?

----------


## Ольга Л.

> Не за что.
> 
> आ    здесь участвует в словообразовании указывая на наличие\присущность, как противоположность смысла частицы अ , можно сказать: двойное отрицание.
> Относится к всему дальнейшему конструкту  पादतलमस्तकः


 а смысл в таком двойном отрицании? Как вариант - для благозвучности, ритма в стихе, но для этого достаточно было бы краткой соединительной а. 




> И вполне можно здесь понимать आ , как 
> *с\от*  पा॑दतल॒*до* मस्त॑कः
> По смыслу: включительно, полностью, охватываемо, этому всему присуще, ....


 да... чего то такого не хватает, т.к. если строить такую конструкцию, как с/до, то для этого должно быть основание. Если ā дает этот смысл, тогда ее присутствие понятно. 




> Далее पाद относится к तल , по смыслу पादतल и будет - подошва ноги, стопа ноги, ступня. 
> 
> 
> Но конечно же лучше читать это как весь компаунд вместе दे॒हमापा॑दतल॒मस्त॑कः , только так можно полностью передать смысл.
> Это похоже на то, как читать какоето устоявшееся словосочетание в русском языке, например фразеологизм : "с ног до головы", схватывая именно смысл этого выражения.
> Имхо: а ещё лучше так स॒न्ता॒पय॑तिस्वंदे॒हमापा॑दतल॒मस्त॑कः । взяв "паузы", "долготы", "ударения" и в общем ритм из того как это именно произносится.


я допускаю, что будет много таких устоявшихся словосочетаний, но мы вряд ли сможем их распознать. Нам остается только буквальный смысл и стараться прочувствовать общее настроение, канву. 




> Вообще хорошо бы найти музыкальный или видео файл с записью звучания сукты в традиционном исполнении.


 Я не встречала. Если встречу, поделюсь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.07.2018)

----------


## Ольга Л.

> А вот у меня вопрос:
> 
> Откуда берёте местоимение именно мужского рода ?


что не женский, это понятно. 
Мужской или средний. 
До этого есть стих,

सोஉग्र॑भु॒ग्विभ॑जन्ति॒ष्ठ॒-न्नाहा॑रमज॒रः क॒विः ।
ति॒र्य॒गू॒र्ध्वम॑धश्शा॒यी॒ र॒श्मय॑स्तस्य॒ सन्त॑ता ।

soஉgra’bhugvibha’jantiṣṭha-nnāhā’ramajaraḥ kaviḥ .
tiryagūrdhvama’dhaśśāyī raśmaya’stasya santa’tā 

so - sa - 3 sg, тот, он (словарь Кочергиной).
kavi - все же мужской род. 
речь идет о Нарайане, поэтому перевожу как Он.
Хотя глагол стоит без местоимения, но по смыслу просится добавить Он.

----------


## Юй Кан

> И *вполне можно здесь понимать* आ , как 
> с\от पा॑दतल॒до मस्त॑कः
> По смыслу: включительно, полностью, охватываемо, этому всему присуще, ....
> 			
> 		
> 
>  да... чего то такого не хватает, т.к. если строить такую конструкцию, как с/до, то для этого должно быть основание. Если ā дает этот смысл, тогда ее присутствие понятно.


А вообще -- странные люди...
Один вольно импровизирует, усугубляя сказанное в словаре до "_включительно, полностью, охватываемо, этому всему присуще_" (с чего бы вдруг?*)...
* Что касается демагогических конструкций типа "вполне можно здесь понимать", то -- почему нет, если никто не может запретить понимать что-угодно каким угодно отфонарным макаром? : )

... другая вообще как бы не видела сказанного накануне в цитате из Монье-Вильямса:

आ 4 [p= 126,1] : 4. आ (as a prefix to verbs, especially of motion, and their derivatives) near, near to, towards (See आ-√ क्रम् &c.; in the Veda, of course, the prefix is separable from the verb; in a few cases, RV. i, 10, 11 and v, 64, 5, a verb in the imperative is to be supplied; with roots like गम्, या, and इ, ‘to go’, and 1. दा, ‘to give’, it reverses the action; e.g. आ-गच्छति, ‘he comes’; आ-दत्ते, ‘he takes’). (As a prep. with a preceding acc.) *near to, towards, to*, RV. [L=22015]
Куда девались дотошность, бдительность и занудство (какими ВН, надо отдать ему должное, никогда не страдал)? : )

----------


## Ольга Л.

Юй Кан
не ругайтесь. Я санскритом занимаюсь три понедельника
Я видела толкование, только в нем говорится о префиксе к глаголам, а мы тут обсуждаем конструкцию dehamāpādatalamastakaḥ, а она же не глагол?
Или я опять что-то не догоняю?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан
> не ругайтесь. Я санскритом занимаюсь три понедельника
> Я видела толкование, только в нем говорится о префиксе к глаголам, а мы тут обсуждаем конструкцию dehamāpādatalamastakaḥ, а она же не глагол?
> Или я опять что-то не догоняю?


Так я же выделил в цитате из Монье-Вильямса в предыдущем посте *жирным* то, на что нужно обратить внимание ещё и в связи с винительным аккузативом (который deham), что просто подчеркнул. : ) Тем паче, что там стоит ссылка на Ригведу (т.е. RV), что возводит сказанное к ведическому...
Или у Вас с английским проблемы? А опыт работы с двуязычными словарями -- сколько понедельников? : )

----------

Ольга Л. (20.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оля, теперь всё срослось или что-то ещё... болит? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> а смысл в таком двойном отрицании? Как вариант - для благозвучности, ритма в стихе, но для этого достаточно было бы краткой соединительной а. 
> 
>  .


Смысл передать смысл ) , приблизительно по типу : _не без ..._, присущность. Это можно назвать двойным отрицанием, как это например называется в системе буддийской логики и теории познания, но не обязательно так называть ) 
Просто хорошо это знать, так как это довольно часто встречается в словообразовании, уже приводил примеры:
आलय
आस्रव
Благозвучность и ритм стиха в данном случае вообще не причём. Просто в разных языках есть определённые "частицы" которые участвуют в словообразовании и зачастую когда язык-родной, то на них и не обращается внимание (даже  поэтами-технарями))

Но потребность рифмы имеет отношение например к окончаниям последних слов строк.
Ну и расположение слов чаще подчинено поэтике чем прозаической грамматике, и  расположение  конкретных гласных и полугласных должно составлять определённый метрический узор.
Как и выбор образов, фразеологизмов... и всего требуемого чтоб это была высокая поэзия.
Вообщем всё как и положено в стихосложении. И здесь все индоевропейские языки с одной стороны допускают определённые вольности, уход от обычной прозаической формы речи, а с другой стороны каждый язык имеет свои специфические поэтические "каноны" в угоду которых вполне можно местами жертвовать сухой грамматической правильностью. 



> Я не встречала. Если встречу, поделюсь.


Посмотрел на ютюбе - полно )

----------

Ольга Л. (21.07.2018)

----------


## Асуман

Имхо, в слове *āpādatalamastakaḥ* проблема не с приставкой, а с окончанием. Более вразумительным выглядит приводимое в книгах чтение *santāpayati svaṃ deham āpādatalamastakam* "согревает своё тело с ног до головы (целиком)", где аккузативное окончание -am можно интерпретировать как наречие. (Если кому интересно, вот комментарий Саяны: पादतलमारभ्य मस्तकपर्यन्तं कृत्स्नमपि स्वकीयं देहं सर्वदा संतापयति। "начиная со стопы, заканчивая головой, целое же своё тело всегда согревает".) С номинативным же окончанием м.р. -aḥ смысл получится странный, что "некто целиковый (имеющийся в наличии с головы до ног) греет своё тело".

Тезис о двойном отрицании вообще не понял.
Если по грамматике, то слово *pāda-* с двумя отрицательными приставками даст > *a-pāda-* > *an-a-pāda-*.
Приставку *ā-* прочитать как двойное отрицание нельзя.

----------

Vladiimir (23.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (23.07.2018), Ольга Л. (23.07.2018)

----------


## Асуман

По предыдущему вопросу (यत् त्वं रक्षसि तदैव तव धर्मं भविष्यति), наверное, всё же стоит отметить ошибку в дэванагари, где вместо तदेव "именно то" написано तदैव "именно тогда".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Имхо, в слове *āpādatalamastakaḥ* проблема не с приставкой, а с окончанием. Более вразумительным выглядит приводимое в книгах чтение *santāpayati svaṃ deham āpādatalamastakam* "согревает своё тело с ног до головы (целиком)", где аккузативное окончание -am можно интерпретировать как наречие. (Если кому интересно, вот комментарий Саяны: पादतलमारभ्य मस्तकपर्यन्तं कृत्स्नमपि स्वकीयं देहं सर्वदा संतापयति। "начиная со стопы, заканчивая головой, целое же своё тело всегда согревает".) С номинативным же окончанием м.р. -aḥ смысл получится странный, что "некто целиковый (имеющийся в наличии с головы до ног) греет своё тело".
> 
> Тезис о двойном отрицании вообще не понял.
> Если по грамматике, то слово *pāda-* с двумя отрицательными приставками даст > *a-pāda-* > *an-a-pāda-*.
> Приставку *ā-* прочитать как двойное отрицание нельзя.


Имхо, поэзия же , вот и окончание вроде невразумительное.

С "двойным отрицанием" прийдётся ещё раз повториться:
Это можно назвать двойным отрицанием, как это например называется в системе буддийской логики и теории познания, но не обязательно так называть ) 

*Как Вы называете данную приставку ā ?*
(или в данном случае может лучше сказать аффикс ā или даже морфа ā , так как это уровень морфологии и словообразования)
*Как это ā  принято называть в западной санскритологии ?*
(так чтоб передать несущий им смысл)

Можно конечно и просто сказать: это такой один из "несклоняемых звуков" (अव्यय शब्द) участвующих в словообразовании, *но как выразить и сформулировать именно его значение.*

----------


## Асуман

> Имхо, поэзия же , вот и окончание вроде невразумительное.


Наличие более одного варианта текста говорит не о поэтичности, а об искажениях. Я обычно исхожу из предположения, что автор не был маразматиком, и отдаю предпочтение наиболее осмысленному варианту. 




> Это можно назвать двойным отрицанием, как это например называется в системе буддийской логики и теории познания, но не обязательно так называть )


Как говорится, хоть горшком назови. Не понятно только, зачем. При чём там отрицания? Где можно подробнее узнать о такой интерпретиции приставки ā в системе буддийской логики?




> *Как Вы называете данную приставку ā ?*


Боюсь разочаровать, но я её никаким специальным словом не называю. Разные значения приставки/предлога/послелога ā приводятся в словаре - мне этого хватает.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наличие более одного варианта текста говорит не о поэтичности, а об искажениях. Я обычно исхожу из предположения, что автор не был маразматиком, и отдаю предпочтение наиболее осмысленному варианту. 
> 
> 
> .


Встречающийся в книгах вариант santāpayati svaṃ deham āpādatalamastak*am* , это ведь уже _переложение_.

Касаемо маразматичности, то и например сказавший\написавший так:
_Не лѣполи ны бяшетъ, братiе, начяти старыми словесы...._
не был маразматиком, хоть вот так:
_Нам начать не благо ль, братья, песню старыми словами...._
 выглядит более вразумительно.




> Боюсь разочаровать, но я её никаким специальным словом не называю. Разные значения приставки/предлога/послелога ā приводятся в словаре - мне этого хватает.


Мы с Вами немного о разном.
Попробую ещё примером из русского языка:
Так например в русском языке есть частица "о", в словарях(большинства типов словарей) приводятся значения частицы "о". 
При этом, на уровне словообразования есть и "гласная о" , которую  по её функции и значении в словообразовании называют - "соединительная"

Так вот и здесь आपादतलमस्तक  есть звук आ участвующий в словообразовании, причём используя конструкцию предложения _с..до.._  (да ещё добавляя в скобках: _целиком_)  Вы передаёте именно его значение:



> "согревает своё тело с ног до головы (целиком)",


Хоть в самом тексте нет _с..до.._, как нет и подразумеваемого значения (_целиком_), а всё это явно передаётся звуком आ

"_с..до.._(целиком)" это по смыслу и есть: "не без"(в положительном утверждающем значении), или  точнее: अ+अ=आ

Причём если бы это была конкретная фраза напр. "не без ног"(конкретно с негативным отрицательным значением) то тогда возможно и было бы: अनापाद , но когда более отвлечённое слово, то:
आलय
आस्रव
или как здесь конструкт:
आपादतलमस्तक

----------


## Асуман

> Встречающийся в книгах вариант santāpayati svaṃ deham āpādatalamastak*am* , это ведь уже _переложение_.


Нет, это _первоисточник_. По двум изданиям Тайттирия-араньяки написано именно так. При этом в одном в сноске дан и вариант на -kaḥ - как разночтение по одному из манускриптов. Эти же строки содержатся в Маханараяна-упанишаде, но где найти критическое издание, я не знаю. По просмотренным нескольким изданиям упанишад написание то -kam, то -kaḥ.




> Касаемо маразматичности, то и например сказавший\написавший так:
> _Не лѣполи ны бяшетъ, братiе, начяти старыми словесы...._
> не был маразматиком, хоть вот так:
> _Нам начать не благо ль, братья, песню старыми словами...._
>  выглядит более вразумительно.


И к чему вы это? Я же не пеняю автору, что он писал свою Веду на санскрите вместо современного русского литературного языка. В данном случае из двух имеемых вариантов текста я считаю принадлежащим автору грамматически правильный. (Правильный с точки зрения того языка, на котором написан текст!). А вы почему-то ратуете за кривой.




> Попробую ещё примером из русского языка:
> Так например в русском языке есть частица "о", в словарях(большинства типов словарей) приводятся значения частицы "о". 
> При этом, на уровне словообразования есть и "гласная о" , которую  по её функции и значении в словообразовании называют - "соединительная"
> Так вот и здесь आपादतलमस्तक  есть звук आ участвующий в словообразовании, причём используя конструкцию предложения _с..до.._  (да ещё добавляя в скобках: _целиком_)  Вы передаёте именно его значение:  
> Хоть в самом тексте нет _с..до.._, как нет и подразумеваемого значения (_целиком_), а всё это явно передаётся звуком आ


Есть словарь, в нём есть слово आ, для него приведены его значения, среди которых есть и "с…" и "до…" - значения, указывающие на некие границы. В компаундах, например, эти значения в словах ājanma "с рождения", āmaraṇam "до смерти". Слово āpādatalamastakam, конечно, более хитрое, и заключает в себе обе границы, что можно толковать как "голова, и до стоп", или "стопы, и до головы", или "до [стоп и головы]" и т. п. Так или иначе, слово आ в составе компаунда выступает в одном из своих основных словарных значений, без необходимости изобретать какой-то особый соединительный звук आ с отдельным значением. 





> "_с..до.._(целиком)" это по смыслу и есть: "не без"(в положительном утверждающем значении), или  точнее: अ+अ=आ


По смыслу они не совпадают, поскольку приводимое вами толкование "не без" не подразумевает того заполнения промежутка, каковое имеется в "с .. до ..". 

И так и не понятно, из чего, собственно, выводятся ваши отрицания. Никаких अ+अ там нет. Зачем плодить сущности?





> आलय
> आस्रव
> или как здесь конструкт:
> आपादतलमस्तक


Какой вы смысл вкладываете в эти примеры?
ली "льнуть, сливаться"; когда люди норовят при-льнуть к какому-то месту, получается आ-ली "селиться"; а где они поселятся - это получается आ-लय "обитель".
स्रु "течь"; आ-स्रु "при-течь"; आ-स्रव "при-ток"???

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.07.2018), Ольга Л. (29.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, это _первоисточник_. По двум изданиям Тайттирия-араньяки написано именно так. При этом в одном в сноске дан и вариант на -kaḥ - как разночтение по одному из манускриптов. Эти же строки содержатся в Маханараяна-упанишаде, но где найти критическое издание, я не знаю. По просмотренным нескольким изданиям упанишад написание то -kam, то -kaḥ.


Исхожу из того, как сукта исполняется. 
Всё таки это живая традиция.

Пример со "Словом о полку Игорев*е*" привёл, чтоб показать, что в языках со временем спектр употребления падежных окончаний меняется\сужается  и у более древних авторов была возможность сказать так, как через время уже будет считаться "безграмотно". 
Всё таки сукта, кроме того что это поэзия и высокий стиль речи,  это всё ещё и ведийский.
И никто вроде в "небезграмотности" древних авторов не сомневается.



> Какой вы смысл вкладываете в эти примеры?
> ली "льнуть, сливаться"; когда люди норовят при-льнуть к какому-то месту, получается आ-ली "селиться"; а где они поселятся - это получается आ-लय "обитель".
> स्रु "течь"; आ-स्रु "при-течь"; आ-स्रव "при-ток"???


Приблизительно такой же смысл.
Отвлечённое понятие "присущности" - "не без..". (как то даже так: "без-без..." ,  но "боюсь" если так буду писать точно буду выглядеть маразматиком), поэтому уже это в скобках пишу не без опасения)
(попробую также ещё и  к таким примерам из русского языка обратиться:
_не без дела_ & _при деле_)

"при-...", это уже передача смысла, при разборе  данных санскритских слов, более отвлечённого  "не-без-..."("без-без-...) и это значение "при-" оно Вами ведь используется как бы более образно.
Заметьте - данные слова с данной словообразовательной आ выражают более отвлечённые понятия, чем прямой смысл присущий используемым "корням" (дхату).

Ещё пример:

आकाश

----------


## Асуман

> Всё таки это живая традиция.
> 
> Всё таки сукта, кроме того что это поэзия и высокий стиль речи,  это всё ещё и ведийский.


Вы как будто исходите из предположения, что ведийский язык - это некая терра инкогнита, в которой можно встретить совершенно любую неведомую зверушку. Между тем, этот язык уже пару сотен лет успешно изучается европейцами и неплохо описан в книгах, большинство экзотических зверушек занесено в определитель видов. Конечно, осталось по текстам какое-то количество неразрешённых спорных мест. Но также неизменную головную боль санскритологов представляют накопленные в традициях за века искажения. Скажем, в Ригведе какой-то стих полностью вписывается в грамматику и имеет ясный смысл, а в Яджурведе в этом же стихе изменены какие-то звуки, из-за чего и грамматика порушена и смысл оказывается непонятен, а индийские комментаторы пытаются спасти положение совсем уж неправдоподобными объяснениями. Казалось бы, ситуация очевидна - в текст закралась ошибка, которую надо исправить. Однако же это не простой текст, а священная многовековая традиция, и исправлять её - кощунство и подтасовка. Получается неразрешимая дилемма - выбор между осмысленной самовольной корректурой или аутентичной живой традиционной бессмыслицей. О качестве манускриптов вообще отдельная тема: для некоторых переписчиков перепутать на конце слова анусвару с висаргой - привычное дело.  :Frown: 




> Отвлечённое понятие "присущности" - "не без..". (как то даже так: "без-без..." ,  но "боюсь" если так буду писать точно буду выглядеть маразматиком), поэтому уже это в скобках пишу не без опасения)





> Заметьте - данные слова с данной словообразовательной आ выражают более отвлечённые понятия, чем прямой смысл присущий используемым "корням" (дхату).
> Ещё пример:
> आकाश


И опять я не понял, что должен проиллюстрировать пример आकाश.
Приставка, конечно, как-то модифицирует смысл корня, добавляя к значению какой-то оттенок.
"Присущность" среди словарных значений आ не числится, и я не вижу примеров, которые бы ясно показывали именно такое значение.
Как мне видится, आ чаще всего придаёт слову некоторый вектор действия. Самый простой пример этого - от गम् "ходить" образуется  आ-गम् "при-ходить" ; आ-गत "при-шедший" ; आ-गमन "при-ход" и пр. Если сказать, что здесь глагольная приставка आ ступает в своём основном словарном значении приближения (у Моньера: near, near to, towards), то всё выходит складно. А вот ваше "не без" сюда никак не приложить.

----------

Vladiimir (26.07.2018)

----------


## Акр

Скажите пожалуйста как переводится это слово с санскрита कैलाश Kailāśa (“Кайлаша”)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скажите пожалуйста как переводится это слово с санскрита कैलाश Kailāśa (“Кайлаша”)


По сути, это имя собственное...

Вот вариант Монье-Вильямса:



И вот -- из англ. Вики:

*Etymology*
The mountain is known as “Kailāsa” (कैलास) in Sanskrit.[1][2] The name also could have been derived from the word “kelāsa” (केलास), which means "crystal".[3]

----------

Акр (12.10.2018)

----------


## Katekaterina

Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума! Помогите пожалуйста с переводом на русский язык фразы - prema jīvanamasti । premāsti kuñcikā ।। Благодарю!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума! Помогите пожалуйста с переводом на русский язык фразы - prema jīvanamasti । premāsti kuñcikā ।। Благодарю!


Может так легче будет:

prema jīvanam asti ।
prema asti kuñcikā ।।

----------


## Katekaterina

> Может так легче будет:
> 
> prema jīvanam asti ।
> prema asti kuñcikā ।।


Здравствуйте, спасибо что откликнулись! Но меня интересует сам перевод фразы на русский, это должно было значить: « Жизнь есть любовь. Любовь это ключ.» насколько верен смысл написанию? Перевод составляли для меня, но хочется быть уверенной, что смысл не нарушен..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Здравствуйте, спасибо что откликнулись! Но меня интересует сам перевод фразы на русский, это должно было значить: « Жизнь есть любовь. Любовь это ключ.» насколько верен смысл написанию? Перевод составляли для меня, но хочется быть уверенной, что смысл не нарушен..


Чтоб смысл точнее понять - контекст нужен.

Как и русское слово "любовь" может нести немного разные смысловые значения из возможных, так и prema.

----------


## Katekaterina

Да я соглашусь с вами, мой смысл в этом: «Жизнь есть Любовь (в понимании божественной любви, абсолютной (не так как например англ. love имеет корень от слова жадность), это любовь отдающая, отдающая когда ты сам наполнен и изобилен ей). Любовь - это ключ (любовь в смысле единственной творящей и созидающей энергии на планете, любовь как творец, энергия зарождения жизни и всего в мире).  Будет ли в таком понимании соответствовать значение фразы?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кмк. не стоит в данном случае менять порядок слов prema jīvanam .

Любовь жизнь есть
или
Любовь есть\это жизнь

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да я соглашусь с вами, мой смысл в этом: «Жизнь есть Любовь (в понимании божественной любви, абсолютной (не так как например англ. love имеет корень от слова жадность), это любовь отдающая, отдающая когда ты сам наполнен и изобилен ей). Любовь - это ключ (любовь в смысле единственной творящей и созидающей энергии на планете, любовь как творец, энергия зарождения жизни и всего в мире).  Будет ли в таком понимании соответствовать значение фразы?


Так это Вашу фразу переводят на санскрит ?
Или санскритская фраза откуда-то взята ?

----------


## Алексей А

Едва ли в этой фразе уместно слово asti, оно переводится как "имеется", а не как связка для именного сказуемого (хотя всякое может быть)

----------


## Асуман

> Едва ли в этой фразе уместно слово asti, оно переводится как "имеется", а не как связка для именного сказуемого (хотя всякое может быть)


Интересное замечание.
У глагола *as*  может быть значение не только "иметься", но и "быть, являться". Чему легко увидеть подтверждение в известных фразах:
tat tvam asi " ты еси то"
aham brahmāsmi "я есмь Брахман"
sarve santu nirāmayāḥ "все пусть будут здоровые"

Однако форма *asti* "он есть" в этом значении обычно опускается (как в русском). Я даже не смог с ходу найти ни одного примера. Но обратившись к истокам - к Ригведе - нашёл ряд мест, где *asti* уместно читать как "является".
vā́jo asti śravā́yyaḥ 1,27,8 "сила является надлежащей-к-прославлению"
hávyo ásti yā́man 1,33,2 "надлежащим-к-призыванию является идущий"
hásto yó ásti bʰeṣajó 2,33,7 "рука, которая является лекарством"
rátʰaḥ sváśvo ajáro yó ásti 4,45,7 "колесница доброконная, которая является нестареющей"
dātā́ vájrahasto ásti 6,29,1 "ваджрорукий является дарителем"
te vrájanaṃ kr̥ṣṇámasti 7,3,2 "твоя дорога является чёрной"
yás te mádo yújyaś cā́rur ásti … sá tvā́m … mamattu 7,22,2 "которое для тебя вино подходящим [и] приятным является … оно тебя … пусть опьяняет"
yá … ásti gopā́ḥ só 7,56,18 "который … является защитником, он …"

Одновременно есть и случаи, где *asti* употребляется в значении наличия, имения, напр.:
pravrājé cin nadyò gādʰám asti 7,60,7 "ведь в русле реки есть брод"

С отрицанием ( *na asti* ) - только про отсутствие.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Однако форма *asti* "он есть" в этом значении обычно опускается (как в русском). Я даже не смог с ходу найти ни одного примера..


В индийских учебниках самскрита для средних школ даётся, как форма глагола третьего лица единственного числа от as.
as*ti* - _(он\она\оно) темто\чемто есть\является._
Используется и как форма глагола для первого лица (есть\являюсь), например часто в разговорном  самскрита бхарати.

----------


## Асуман

> В индийских учебниках самскрита для средних школ ...


У меня большие сомнения по поводу авторитетности современных учебников. Чай не Калидасой писаны. Потому даже не смотрел в их сторону, а искал что-то посолиднее.

----------


## Вик Влад

Добрый день! В Сканда-пуране встречается название Kalatamodaka. Подскажите, пожалуйста, перевод этого слова. Kala - понятно, что это "Время". А дальше? И, пожалуйста, подскажите ударения при произношении Kalatamodaka. Буду очень признателен за ответ.

----------

